# Warriors' Survivor



## bruindre

This seems to be all the rage on other boards, so I figured on starting it here.

Here's how it goes: Each player, coach, and front office worker will start with 5 points. You can add one point to *AND* subtract one point from one individual. 

Here's the kicker - you have to *wait 2 hours  * before you do it again. Obviously, last man standing is the winner of Warrior's Survivor 2006.

Yeah...this could take a while, but keep playing! Let's see who survives Warriors' Survivor!

Andris Biedrins - 5
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 5
Ike Diogu - 5
Mike Dunleavy - 5
Monta Ellis - 5
Adonal Foyle - 5
Keith McLeod - 5
Troy Murphy - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 5
Andre Owens - 5
Kosta Perovic - 5
Mickael Pietrus - 5
Jason Richardson - 5
Chris Taft - 5

Mike Montgomery - 5
Mario Ellie - 5
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 5
Russell Turner - 5

Rod Higgins - 5
Chris Mullin - 5
Mitch Richmond - 5


----------



## bruindre

I'll start it off...

Andris Biedrins - 5
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 5
Ike Diogu - 5
*Mike Dunleavy - 4 * (-)
Monta Ellis - 5
Adonal Foyle - 5
Keith McLeod - 5
Troy Murphy - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 5
Andre Owens - 5
Kosta Perovic - 5
Mickael Pietrus - 5
*Jason Richardson - 6 * (+)
Chris Taft - 5

Mike Montgomery - 5
Mario Ellie - 5
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 5
Russell Turner - 5

Rod Higgins - 5
Chris Mullin - 5
Mitch Richmond - 5


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 5
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 5
Ike Diogu - 5
Mike Dunleavy - 4
Monta Ellis - 6 (+)
Adonal Foyle - 5
Keith McLeod - 5
Troy Murphy - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 5
Andre Owens - 5
Kosta Perovic - 5
Mickael Pietrus - 5
Jason Richardson - 6
Chris Taft - 5

Mike Montgomery - 4 (-)
Mario Ellie - 5
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 5
Russell Turner - 5

Rod Higgins - 5
Chris Mullin - 5
Mitch Richmond - 5


----------



## qross1fan

Andris Biedrins - 5
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 5
*Ike Diogu - 6 ( + )*
*Mike Dunleavy - 3 ( - ) *
Monta Ellis - 6 
Adonal Foyle - 5
Keith McLeod - 5
Troy Murphy - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 5
Andre Owens - 5
Kosta Perovic - 5
Mickael Pietrus - 5
Jason Richardson - 6
Chris Taft - 5

Mike Montgomery - 4 
Mario Ellie - 5
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 5
Russell Turner - 5

Rod Higgins - 5
Chris Mullin - 5
Mitch Richmond - 5


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 5
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 5
Ike Diogu - 6
*Mike Dunleavy - 2 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 6
Adonal Foyle - 5
Keith McLeod - 5
Troy Murphy - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 5
Andre Owens - 5
Kosta Perovic - 5
Mickael Pietrus - 5
*Jason Richardson - 7 (+)*
Chris Taft - 5

Mike Montgomery - 4
Mario Ellie - 5
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 5
Russell Turner - 5

Rod Higgins - 5
Chris Mullin - 5
Mitch Richmond - 5


----------



## bruindre

Andris Biedrins - 5
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 5
Ike Diogu - 6
*Mike Dunleavy - 1* (-)
Monta Ellis - 6
Adonal Foyle - 5
Keith McLeod - 5
Troy Murphy - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 5
Andre Owens - 5
Kosta Perovic - 5
Mickael Pietrus - 5
*Jason Richardson - 8 * (+)
Chris Taft - 5

Mike Montgomery - 4
Mario Ellie - 5
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 5
Russell Turner - 5

Rod Higgins - 5
Chris Mullin - 5
Mitch Richmond - 5


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 5
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 5
Ike Diogu - 6
*Mike Dunleavy - 0 (-)*
*Monta Ellis - 7 (+)*
Adonal Foyle - 5
Keith McLeod - 5
Troy Murphy - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 5
Andre Owens - 5
Kosta Perovic - 5
Mickael Pietrus - 5
Jason Richardson - 8
Chris Taft - 5

Mike Montgomery - 4
Mario Elie - 5
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 5
Russell Turner - 5

Rod Higgins - 5
Chris Mullin - 5
Mitch Richmond - 5


----------



## Tersk

*Andris Biedrins - 6 (+)*
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 5
Ike Diogu - 6
Mike Dunleavy - 0 
Monta Ellis - 7 
* Adonal Foyle - 4 (-)*
Keith McLeod - 5
Troy Murphy - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 5
Andre Owens - 5
Kosta Perovic - 5
Mickael Pietrus - 5
Jason Richardson - 8
Chris Taft - 5

Mike Montgomery - 4
Mario Elie - 5
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 5
Russell Turner - 5

Rod Higgins - 5
Chris Mullin - 5
Mitch Richmond - 5[/QUOTE]


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 5
Ike Diogu - 6
Mike Dunleavy - 0
Monta Ellis - 7
*Adonal Foyle - 3 (-)*
Keith McLeod - 5
Troy Murphy - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 5
Andre Owens - 5
Kosta Perovic - 5
Mickael Pietrus - 5
Jason Richardson - 8
Chris Taft - 5

Mike Montgomery - 4
*Mario Elie - 6 (+)*
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 5
Russell Turner - 5

Rod Higgins - 5
Chris Mullin - 5
Mitch Richmond - 5


----------



## bruindre

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 5
Ike Diogu - 6
Monta Ellis - 7
Adonal Foyle - 3 
Keith McLeod - 5
Troy Murphy - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 5
Andre Owens - 5
Kosta Perovic - 5
Mickael Pietrus - 5
*Jason Richardson - 9* (+)
Chris Taft - 5

*Mike Montgomery - 3 * (-)
Mario Elie - 6 
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 5
Russell Turner - 5

Rod Higgins - 5
Chris Mullin - 5
Mitch Richmond - 5


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 5
Ike Diogu - 6
Monta Ellis - 7
Adonal Foyle - 3
Keith McLeod - 5
Troy Murphy - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 5
Andre Owens - 5
*Kosta Perovic - 4 (-)*
Mickael Pietrus - 5
*Jason Richardson - 10 (+)*
Chris Taft - 5

Mike Montgomery - 3 
Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 5
Russell Turner - 5

Rod Higgins - 5
Chris Mullin - 5
Mitch Richmond - 5


----------



## PFortyy

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 6 +
Ike Diogu - 6
Monta Ellis - 7
Adonal Foyle - 3
Keith McLeod - 5
Troy Murphy - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 5
Andre Owens - 5
Kosta Perovic - 4 
Mickael Pietrus - 5
Jason Richardson - 10 
Chris Taft - 5

Mike Montgomery - 2-
Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 5
Russell Turner - 5

Rod Higgins - 5
Chris Mullin - 5
Mitch Richmond - 5


----------



## Pacers Fan

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 6
Ike Diogu - 6
Monta Ellis - 7
Adonal Foyle - 3
Keith McLeod - 5
Troy Murphy - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 5
Andre Owens - 5
Kosta Perovic - 4 
Mickael Pietrus - 6 (+)
Jason Richardson - 10 
Chris Taft - 5

Mike Montgomery - 1 (-)
Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 5
Russell Turner - 5

Rod Higgins - 5
Chris Mullin - 5
Mitch Richmond - 5


----------



## AirJordan™

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 6
Ike Diogu - 6
Monta Ellis - 7
*Adonal Foyle - 2 (-)*
Keith McLeod - 5
Troy Murphy - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 5
Andre Owens - 5
Kosta Perovic - 4
Mickael Pietrus - 6
*Jason Richardson - 11 (+)*
Chris Taft - 5

Mike Montgomery - 1
Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 5
Russell Turner - 5

Rod Higgins - 5
Chris Mullin - 5
Mitch Richmond - 5


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 6
Ike Diogu - 7 (+)
Monta Ellis - 7
Adonal Foyle - 2 
Keith McLeod - 5
Troy Murphy - 4 (-)
Patrick O'Bryant - 5
Andre Owens - 5
Kosta Perovic - 4
Mickael Pietrus - 6
Jason Richardson - 11 
Chris Taft - 5

Mike Montgomery - 1
Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 5
Russell Turner - 5

Rod Higgins - 5
Chris Mullin - 5
Mitch Richmond - 5


----------



## The Man

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkap5a - 5
Baron Davis - 6
Ike Diogu - 7
Monta Ellis - 7
Adonal Foyle - 1 (-)
Keith McLeod - 5
Troy Murphy - 4
Patrick O'Bryant - 5
Andre Owens - 5
Kosta Perovic - 4
Mickael Pietrus - 6
Jason Richardson - 11
Chris Taft - 5

Mike Montgomery - 1
Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 6 (+), since he went to IU
Russell Turner - 5

Rod Higgins - 5
Chris Mullin - 5
Mitch Richmond - 5


----------



## absolutebest

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkap5a - 5
Baron Davis - 5 (-)
Ike Diogu - 8 (+)
Monta Ellis - 7
Adonal Foyle - 1 
Keith McLeod - 5
Troy Murphy - 4
Patrick O'Bryant - 5
Andre Owens - 5
Kosta Perovic - 4
Mickael Pietrus - 6
Jason Richardson - 11
Chris Taft - 5

Mike Montgomery - 1
Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 6 
Russell Turner - 5

Rod Higgins - 5
Chris Mullin - 5
Mitch Richmond - 5


----------



## bbasok

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 5
Ike Diogu - 8
Monta Ellis - 7
Adonal Foyle - 1 
Keith McLeod - 5
Troy Murphy - 4
*Patrick O'Bryant - 6(+)*
Andre Owens - 5
Kosta Perovic - 4
Mickael Pietrus - 6
Jason Richardson - 11
Chris Taft - 5

*(- to Montgomery,I'm glad he's eleminated)*
Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 6 
Russell Turner - 5

Rod Higgins - 5
Chris Mullin - 5
Mitch Richmond - 5


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 5
Ike Diogu - 8
Monta Ellis - 8 (+)
Adonal Foyle - 0 (-)
Keith McLeod - 5
Troy Murphy - 4
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Andre Owens - 5
Kosta Perovic - 4
Mickael Pietrus - 6
Jason Richardson - 11
Chris Taft - 5
Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 6 
Russell Turner - 5

Rod Higgins - 5
Chris Mullin - 5
Mitch Richmond - 5


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 5
Ike Diogu - 8
Monta Ellis - 8
Keith McLeod - 5
Troy Murphy - 4
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Andre Owens - 5
Kosta Perovic - 4
Mickael Pietrus - 6
*Jason Richardson - 12 (+)*
Chris Taft - 5
Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 

Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5

*Rod Higgins - 4 (-)*
Chris Mullin - 5
Mitch Richmond - 5


----------



## bruindre

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 5
Ike Diogu - 8
*Monta Ellis - 9* (+)
Keith McLeod - 5
Troy Murphy - 4
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
*Andre Owens - 4 * (-)
Kosta Perovic - 4
Mickael Pietrus - 6
Jason Richardson - 12 
Chris Taft - 5

Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5

Rod Higgins - 4 
Chris Mullin - 5
Mitch Richmond - 5


----------



## absolutebest

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 4 (-)
Ike Diogu - 9 (+)
Monta Ellis - 9
Keith McLeod - 5
Troy Murphy - 4
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Andre Owens - 4 
Kosta Perovic - 4
Mickael Pietrus - 6
Jason Richardson - 12 
Chris Taft - 5

Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5

Rod Higgins - 4 
Chris Mullin - 5
Mitch Richmond - 5

P.S. - You guys should rep me up for playing :cheers:


----------



## Pacers Fan

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 4
Ike Diogu - 9
Monta Ellis - 9
Keith McLeod - 5
Troy Murphy - 3 (-)
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Andre Owens - 4 
Kosta Perovic - 4
Mickael Pietrus - 7 (+)
Jason Richardson - 12 
Chris Taft - 5

Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5

Rod Higgins - 4 
Chris Mullin - 5
Mitch Richmond - 5


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 4
Ike Diogu - 9
Monta Ellis - 9
Keith McLeod - 5
Troy Murphy - 2 (-)
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Andre Owens - 4 
Kosta Perovic - 4
Mickael Pietrus - 7 
Jason Richardson - 12 
Chris Taft - 5

Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5

Rod Higgins - 4 
Chris Mullin - 6 (+)
Mitch Richmond - 5


----------



## bbasok

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 4
*Ike Diogu - 10(+)*
Monta Ellis - 9
Keith McLeod - 5
Troy Murphy - 2
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Andre Owens - 4 
Kosta Perovic - 4
Mickael Pietrus - 7 
Jason Richardson - 12 
Chris Taft - 5

Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5

Rod Higgins - 4 
Chris Mullin - 6
*Mitch Richmond - 4(-)*


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 3 (-)
Ike Diogu - 10
Monta Ellis - 10 (+)
Keith McLeod - 5
Troy Murphy - 2
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Andre Owens - 4 
Kosta Perovic - 4
Mickael Pietrus - 7 
Jason Richardson - 12 
Chris Taft - 5

Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5

Rod Higgins - 4 
Chris Mullin - 6
Mitch Richmond - 4


----------



## Pacers Fan

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 3
Ike Diogu - 10
Monta Ellis - 10
Keith McLeod - 5
Troy Murphy - 1 (-)
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Andre Owens - 4 
Kosta Perovic - 4
Mickael Pietrus - 8 (+)
Jason Richardson - 12 
Chris Taft - 5

Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5

Rod Higgins - 4 
Chris Mullin - 6
Mitch Richmond - 4


----------



## bbasok

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 3
Ike Diogu - 10
Monta Ellis - 10
Keith McLeod - 5
*Troy Murphy - 0(-) * 
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Andre Owens - 4 
Kosta Perovic - 4
*Mickael Pietrus - 9(+) * 
Jason Richardson - 12 
Chris Taft - 5

Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5

Rod Higgins - 4 
Chris Mullin - 6
Mitch Richmond - 4


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 2 (-)
Ike Diogu - 10
Monta Ellis - 11 (+)
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Andre Owens - 4 
Kosta Perovic - 4
Mickael Pietrus - 9
Jason Richardson - 12 
Chris Taft - 5
Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Rod Higgins - 4 
Chris Mullin - 6
Mitch Richmond - 4


----------



## VC4MVP

]Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 2 
*Ike Diogu* - 11 (+)
Monta Ellis - 11 
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Andre Owens - 4 
Kosta Perovic - 4
Mickael Pietrus - 9
Jason Richardson - 12 
*Chris Taft* - 4(-)
Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Rod Higgins - 4 
Chris Mullin - 6
Mitch Richmond - 4[/QUOTE]


----------



## cadarn

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 1 (-) 
Ike Diogu - 11 
Monta Ellis - 11 
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Andre Owens - 4 
Kosta Perovic - 4
Mickael Pietrus - 9
Jason Richardson - 12 
Chris Taft - 4
Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Rod Higgins - 4 
Chris Mullin - 7(+)
Mitch Richmond - 4


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 1
Ike Diogu - 11 
Monta Ellis - 12 (+)
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Andre Owens - 4 
Kosta Perovic - 4
Mickael Pietrus - 9
Jason Richardson - 12 
Chris Taft - 4
Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Rod Higgins - 4 
Chris Mullin - 7
Mitch Richmond - 3 (-)


----------



## absolutebest

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 1
Ike Diogu - 12 (+)
Monta Ellis - 12 
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Andre Owens - 4 
Kosta Perovic - 4
Mickael Pietrus - 9
Jason Richardson - 12 
Chris Taft - 3 (-)
Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 5
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Rod Higgins - 4 
Chris Mullin - 7
Mitch Richmond - 3


----------



## bruindre

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 5
Baron Davis - 1
Ike Diogu - 12 
Monta Ellis - 12 
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Andre Owens - 4 
Kosta Perovic - 4
Mickael Pietrus - 9
*Jason Richardson - 13* (+) 
Chris Taft - 3 
Mario Elie - 6
*John MacLeod - 4* (-)
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Rod Higgins - 4 
Chris Mullin - 7
Mitch Richmond - 3


----------



## dk1115

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 4 *(-)* 
Baron Davis - 2 *(+)*
Ike Diogu - 12 
Monta Ellis - 12 
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Andre Owens - 4 
Kosta Perovic - 4
Mickael Pietrus - 9
Jason Richardson - 13 
Chris Taft - 3 
Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 4 
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Rod Higgins - 4 
Chris Mullin - 7
Mitch Richmond - 3


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 4 
Baron Davis - 1 (-)
Ike Diogu - 12 
Monta Ellis - 13 (+)
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Andre Owens - 4 
Kosta Perovic - 4
Mickael Pietrus - 9
Jason Richardson - 13 
Chris Taft - 3 
Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 4 
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Rod Higgins - 4 
Chris Mullin - 7
Mitch Richmond - 3


----------



## Pacers Fan

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 4 
Baron Davis - 1
Ike Diogu - 12 
Monta Ellis - 13
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Andre Owens - 4 
Kosta Perovic - 4
Mickael Pietrus - 10 (+)
Jason Richardson - 12 (-)
Chris Taft - 3 
Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 4 
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Rod Higgins - 4 
Chris Mullin - 7
Mitch Richmond - 3


----------



## bruindre

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 4 
Baron Davis - 1
Ike Diogu - 12 
Monta Ellis - 13
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
*Andre Owens - 3 * (-) 
Kosta Perovic - 4
Mickael Pietrus - 10 
*Jason Richardson - 13* (+) 
Chris Taft - 3 
Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 4 
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Rod Higgins - 4 
Chris Mullin - 7
Mitch Richmond - 3


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 5
Zarko Cabarkapa - 4 
Baron Davis - 0 (-) bye bye baron
Ike Diogu - 12 
Monta Ellis - 14 (+)
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Andre Owens - 3 
Kosta Perovic - 4
Mickael Pietrus - 10 
Jason Richardson - 13 
Chris Taft - 3 
Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 4 
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Rod Higgins - 4 
Chris Mullin - 7
Mitch Richmond - 3


----------



## bbasok

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 6(+)
Zarko Cabarkapa - 4 
Ike Diogu - 12 
Monta Ellis - 14
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Andre Owens - 3 
Kosta Perovic - 4
Mickael Pietrus - 10 
Jason Richardson - 13 
Chris Taft - 3 
Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 4 
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Rod Higgins - 4 
Chris Mullin - 7
Mitch Richmond - 2(-)


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 6
Zarko Cabarkapa - 4 
Ike Diogu - 12 
Monta Ellis - 15 (+)
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Andre Owens - 3 
Kosta Perovic - 4
Mickael Pietrus - 10 
Jason Richardson - 13 
Chris Taft - 3 
Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 4 
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Rod Higgins - 4 
Chris Mullin - 7
Mitch Richmond - 1(-)


----------



## Yoyo

What's wrong with Baron, bootstrenf? I don't think he deserves to be knocked off before Zarko, heh...

Andris Biedrins - 6
Devin Brown - 6
Zarko Cabarkapa - 4
Ike Diogu - 12
Monta Ellis - 15
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Andre Owens - 3
Kosta Perovic - 4
Mickael Pietrus - 10
*Jason Richardson - 14 (+)*
Chris Taft - 3
Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 4
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
*Rod Higgins - 3 (-)*
Chris Mullin - 7
Mitch Richmond - 1


----------



## Yoyo

*Andris Biedrins - 7 (+)*
Devin Brown - 6
Zarko Cabarkapa - 4
Ike Diogu - 12
Monta Ellis - 15
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Andre Owens - 3
*Kosta Perovic - 3 (-)*
Mickael Pietrus - 10
Jason Richardson - 14
Chris Taft - 3
Mario Elie - 6
John MacLeod - 4
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Rod Higgins - 3
Chris Mullin - 7
Mitch Richmond - 1


----------



## bruindre

Andris Biedrins - 7 
Devin Brown - 6
Zarko Cabarkapa - 4
Ike Diogu - 12
Monta Ellis - 15
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
*Andre Owens - 2* (-)
Kosta Perovic - 3 
Mickael Pietrus - 10
Jason Richardson - 14
Chris Taft - 3
*Mario Elie - 7* (+)
John MacLeod - 4
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Rod Higgins - 3
Chris Mullin - 7
Mitch Richmond - 1


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Andris Biedrins - 7 
Devin Brown - 6
Zarko Cabarkapa - 4
Ike Diogu - 12
Monta Ellis - 15
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Andre Owens - 2
Kosta Perovic - 2 (-) 
Mickael Pietrus - 10
Jason Richardson - 14
Chris Taft - 3
Mario Elie - 7
John MacLeod - 4
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Rod Higgins - 3
Chris Mullin - 8 (+)
Mitch Richmond - 1


----------



## Tersk

Andris Biedrins - 7 
Devin Brown - 6
Zarko Cabarkapa - 4
Ike Diogu - 12
Monta Ellis - 15
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Andre Owens - 2
Kosta Perovic - 2 
Mickael Pietrus - 10 
Jason Richardson - 15 (+)
Chris Taft - 3
Mario Elie - 7
John MacLeod - 4
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Rod Higgins - 3
Chris Mullin - 8 
* Mitch Richmond - 0 (out)*


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 7 
Devin Brown - 6
Zarko Cabarkapa - 4
Ike Diogu - 12
Monta Ellis - 16 (+)
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Andre Owens - 2
Kosta Perovic - 1 (-)
Mickael Pietrus - 10 
Jason Richardson - 15 
Chris Taft - 3
Mario Elie - 7
John MacLeod - 4
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Rod Higgins - 3
Chris Mullin - 8


----------



## bruindre

I'll take a 7'2" scrub over a 6'4" scrub.

Andris Biedrins - 7 
Devin Brown - 6
Zarko Cabarkapa - 4
Ike Diogu - 12
Monta Ellis - 16 
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
*Andre Owens - 1 * (-)
*Kosta Perovic - 2* (+) 
Mickael Pietrus - 10 
Jason Richardson - 15 
Chris Taft - 3
Mario Elie - 7
John MacLeod - 4
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Rod Higgins - 3
Chris Mullin - 8


----------



## bbasok

Andris Biedrins - 7 
Devin Brown - 6
Zarko Cabarkapa - 4
*Ike Diogu - 13(+)*
Monta Ellis - 16 
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
*Andre Owens - 0(-)OUT*
Kosta Perovic - 2
Mickael Pietrus - 10 
Jason Richardson - 15 
Chris Taft - 3
Mario Elie - 7
John MacLeod - 4
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Rod Higgins - 3
Chris Mullin - 8


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 7 
Devin Brown - 6
Zarko Cabarkapa - 4
Ike Diogu - 13
Monta Ellis - 17 (+) 
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Kosta Perovic - 1 (-)
Mickael Pietrus - 10 
Jason Richardson - 15 
Chris Taft - 3
Mario Elie - 7
John MacLeod - 4
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Rod Higgins - 3
Chris Mullin - 8


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Andris Biedrins - 7 
Devin Brown - 6
Zarko Cabarkapa - 4
Ike Diogu - 13
Monta Ellis - 17
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Kosta Perovic - 0 (-)
Mickael Pietrus - 10 
Jason Richardson - 15 
Chris Taft - 3
Mario Elie - 7
John MacLeod - 4
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Rod Higgins - 3
Chris Mullin - 9 (+)


Kosta Perovic is now eliminated.


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 7 
Devin Brown - 6
Zarko Cabarkapa - 4
Ike Diogu - 13
Monta Ellis - 18 (+)
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 10 
Jason Richardson - 15 
Chris Taft - 2 (-)
Mario Elie - 7
John MacLeod - 4
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Rod Higgins - 3
Chris Mullin - 9


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 7
Devin Brown - 6
Zarko Cabarkapa - 4
Ike Diogu - 13
Monta Ellis - 18
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 10
*Jason Richardson - 16 (+)*
Chris Taft - 2
Mario Elie - 7
John MacLeod - 4
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
*Rod Higgins - 2 (-)*
Chris Mullin - 9


----------



## VC4MVP

Andris Biedrins - 7
Devin Brown - 6
Zarko Cabarkapa - 4
Ike Diogu - 13
Monta Ellis - 18
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 10
*Jason Richardson - 17 (+)*
*Chris Taft - 1(-)*
Mario Elie - 7
John MacLeod - 4
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Rod Higgins - 2 
Chris Mullin - 9


----------



## Shady*

Andris Biedrins - 7
Devin Brown - 6
Zarko Cabarkapa - 4
Ike Diogu - 13
Monta Ellis - 18
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 10*
Jason Richardson - 18 (+)*
Mario Elie - 7
John MacLeod - 4
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Rod Higgins - 2
Chris Mullin - 9
*
Chris Taft - 0(-)*


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 7
Devin Brown - 6
Zarko Cabarkapa - 4
Ike Diogu - 13
Monta Ellis - 18
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 10
*Jason Richardson - 19 (+)*
Mario Elie - 7
John MacLeod - 4
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
*Rod Higgins - 1 (-)*
Chris Mullin - 9


----------



## bruindre

Andris Biedrins - 7
Devin Brown - 6
Zarko Cabarkapa - 4
Ike Diogu - 13
*Monta Ellis - 19* (+)
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 10
Jason Richardson - 19 
Mario Elie - 7
John MacLeod - 4
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5 
Chris Mullin - 9

*Rod Higgins - 0* (-)

Rod Higgins *ELIMINATED*


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 7
Devin Brown - 6
Zarko Cabarkapa - 4
Ike Diogu - 13
Monta Ellis - 19
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 10
*Jason Richardson - 20 (+)*
Mario Elie - 7
*John MacLeod - 3 (-)*
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Chris Mullin - 9


----------



## VC4MVP

Andris Biedrins - 7
Devin Brown - 6
*Zarko Cabarkapa - 3(-)*
Ike Diogu - 13
Monta Ellis - 19
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
*Mickael Pietrus - 11(+)*
Jason Richardson - 20 
Mario Elie - 7
John MacLeod - 3 
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Chris Mullin - 9


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 7
Devin Brown - 6
Zarko Cabarkapa - 3
Ike Diogu - 13
Monta Ellis - 19
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 11
*Jason Richardson - 21 (+)*
Mario Elie - 7
*John MacLeod - 3 (-)*
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Chris Mullin - 9


----------



## Shady*

Andris Biedrins - 7
Devin Brown - 6
Zarko Cabarkapa - 3
Ike Diogu - 13
Monta Ellis - 19
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 11*
Jason Richardson - 22 (+)*
Mario Elie - 7*
John MacLeod - 2 (-)*
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Chris Mullin - 9


----------



## Pacers Fan

Andris Biedrins - 7
Devin Brown - 6
Zarko Cabarkapa - 3
Ike Diogu - 13
Monta Ellis - 19
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 12 (+)
Jason Richardson - 21 (-)
Mario Elie - 7
John MacLeod - 2
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Chris Mullin - 9


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 7
Devin Brown - 6
Zarko Cabarkapa - 3
*Ike Diogu - 14 (+)*
Monta Ellis - 19
Keith McLeod - 5
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 12
Jason Richardson - 21
Mario Elie - 7
*John MacLeod - 1 (-)*
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Chris Mullin - 9


----------



## JuX

Andris Biedrins - 7
Devin Brown - 6
Zarko Cabarkapa - 3
Ike Diogu - 15 (+)
Monta Ellis - 19
Keith McLeod - 4 (-)
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 12
Jason Richardson - 21
Mario Elie - 7
John MacLeod - 1
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Chris Mullin - 9


----------



## AUNDRE

Andris Biedrins - 7
Devin Brown - 6
* Zarko Cabarkapa - 2 (-)*
* Ike Diogu - 16 (+)*
Monta Ellis - 19
Keith McLeod - 4
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 12
Jason Richardson - 21
Mario Elie - 7
John MacLeod - 1
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Chris Mullin - 9


----------



## Pacers Fan

John MacLeod - 0 (-) has been eliminated (who?)

Andris Biedrins - 7
Devin Brown - 6
Zarko Cabarkapa - 2
Ike Diogu - 16
Monta Ellis - 19
Keith McLeod - 4
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 13 (+)
Jason Richardson - 21
Mario Elie - 7
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Chris Mullin - 9


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 7
Devin Brown - 6
Zarko Cabarkapa - 1 (-)
Ike Diogu - 16
Monta Ellis - 20 (+)
Keith McLeod - 4
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 13 
Jason Richardson - 21
Mario Elie - 7
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Chris Mullin - 9


----------



## Yoyo

*Andris Biedrins - 8 (+)*
Devin Brown - 6
Ike Diogu - 16
Monta Ellis - 20
Keith McLeod - 4
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 13
Jason Richardson - 21
Mario Elie - 7
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Chris Mullin - 9

*Zarko Cabarkapa - 0 (-)*


----------



## bruindre

Andris Biedrins - 8 
Devin Brown - 6
Ike Diogu - 16
*Monta Ellis - 21* (+)
*Keith McLeod - 3* (-)
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 13
Jason Richardson - 21
Mario Elie - 7
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Chris Mullin - 9


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 8 
Devin Brown - 6
Ike Diogu - 16
Monta Ellis - 22 (+)
Keith McLeod - 2 (-)
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 13
Jason Richardson - 21
Mario Elie - 7
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Chris Mullin - 9


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 8
Devin Brown - 6
Ike Diogu - 16
*Monta Ellis - 23 (+)
Keith McLeod - 1 (-)*
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 13
Jason Richardson - 21
Mario Elie - 7
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Chris Mullin - 9


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 8
Devin Brown - 6
Ike Diogu - 16
Monta Ellis - 24 (+)
Keith McLeod - 0 (-)
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 13
Jason Richardson - 21
Mario Elie - 7
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Chris Mullin - 9


----------



## bbasok

Andris Biedrins - 9(+)
Devin Brown - 6
Ike Diogu - 16
Monta Ellis - 24 
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 13
Jason Richardson - 21
Mario Elie - 7
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 5
Chris Mullin - 8(-)


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 9
Devin Brown - 6
Ike Diogu - 16
Monta Ellis - 24
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 13
*Jason Richardson - 22 (+)*
Mario Elie - 7
Keith Smart - 6
*Russell Turner - 4 (-)*
Chris Mullin - 8


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 9
Devin Brown - 6
Ike Diogu - 16
Monta Ellis - 25 (+)
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 13
Jason Richardson - 22 
Mario Elie - 7
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 3 (-)
Chris Mullin - 8


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Andris Biedrins - 9
Devin Brown - 6
Ike Diogu - 16
Monta Ellis - 25 
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 13
Jason Richardson - 22 
*Mario Elie - 6 (-)*
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 3
*Chris Mullin - 9 (+)*


----------



## bruindre

Andris Biedrins - 9
*Devin Brown - 5* (-)
Ike Diogu - 16
Monta Ellis - 25 
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 13
Jason Richardson - 22 
*Mario Elie - 7* (+)
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 3
Chris Mullin - 9


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 9
Devin Brown - 5
Ike Diogu - 16
Monta Ellis - 25
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 13
Jason Richardson - 22
*Mario Elie - 8 (+)*
Keith Smart - 6
*Russell Turner - 2 (-)*
Chris Mullin - 9


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 9
Devin Brown - 5
Ike Diogu - 16
Monta Ellis - 26 (+)
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 13
Jason Richardson - 22
Mario Elie - 8 (+)
Keith Smart - 6
Russell Turner - 1 (-)
Chris Mullin - 9


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 9
Devin Brown - 5
Ike Diogu - 16
Monta Ellis - 26
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 13
*Jason Richardson - 23 (+)*
Mario Elie - 8
Keith Smart - 6
Chris Mullin - 9

*Russell Turner - 0 (-)*


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 9
Devin Brown - 4 (-)
Ike Diogu - 16
Monta Ellis - 27 (+)
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 13
Jason Richardson - 23 
Mario Elie - 8
Keith Smart - 6
Chris Mullin - 9


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

[Andris Biedrins - 9
Devin Brown - 4 
Ike Diogu - 16
Monta Ellis - 27 
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 13
Jason Richardson - 23 
*Mario Elie - 7 (-)*
Keith Smart - 6
*Chris Mullin - 10 (+)*


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 9
*Devin Brown - 3 (-)*
Ike Diogu - 16
Monta Ellis - 27
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 13
*Jason Richardson - 24 (+)*
Mario Elie - 7
Keith Smart - 6
Chris Mullin - 10


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 9
Devin Brown - 2 (-)
Ike Diogu - 16
Monta Ellis - 28 (+)
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 13
Jason Richardson - 24 
Mario Elie - 7
Keith Smart - 6
Chris Mullin - 10


----------



## bruindre

Andris Biedrins - 9
*Devin Brown - 1* (-) 
Ike Diogu - 16
Monta Ellis - 28 
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 13
Jason Richardson - 24 
*Mario Elie - 8* (+)
Keith Smart - 6
Chris Mullin - 10


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 9
Ike Diogu - 16
Monta Ellis - 28
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 13
Jason Richardson - 24
*Mario Elie - 9 (+)*
Keith Smart - 6
Chris Mullin - 10

*Devin Brown - 0 (-)*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Andris Biedrins - 9
Ike Diogu - 16
Monta Ellis - 28
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 13
Jason Richardson - 24
*Mario Elie - 8 (-)*
Keith Smart - 6
*Chris Mullin - 11 (+)*


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 9
Ike Diogu - 16
Monta Ellis - 29 (+)
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 13
Jason Richardson - 24
Mario Elie - 8 
Keith Smart - 5 (-)
Chris Mullin - 11


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 9
Ike Diogu - 16
Monta Ellis - 29
Patrick O'Bryant - 6
Mickael Pietrus - 13
Jason Richardson - 24
*Mario Elie - 9 (+)
Keith Smart - 4 (-)*
Chris Mullin - 11


----------



## dk1115

Andris Biedrins - 10 +
Ike Diogu - 16
Monta Ellis - 29
Patrick O'Bryant - 5 -
Mickael Pietrus - 13
Jason Richardson - 24
Mario Elie - 9
Keith Smart - 4 
Chris Mullin - 11


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 10 
Ike Diogu - 16
Monta Ellis - 30 (+)
Patrick O'Bryant - 5 
Mickael Pietrus - 13
Jason Richardson - 24
Mario Elie - 9
Keith Smart - 3 (-)
Chris Mullin - 11


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Andris Biedrins - 10 
*Ike Diogu - 17 (+)*
Monta Ellis - 30 
Patrick O'Bryant - 5 
Mickael Pietrus - 13
Jason Richardson - 24
Mario Elie - 9
*Keith Smart - 2 (-)*
Chris Mullin - 11


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 10 
Ike Diogu - 17 
Monta Ellis - 31 (+) 
Patrick O'Bryant - 5 
Mickael Pietrus - 13
Jason Richardson - 24
Mario Elie - 9
Keith Smart - 1 (-)
Chris Mullin - 11


----------



## Shady*

Andris Biedrins - 10
Ike Diogu - 17*
Monta Ellis - 32 (+)*
Patrick O'Bryant - 5
Mickael Pietrus - 13
Jason Richardson - 24
Mario Elie - 9
Chris Mullin - 11

*Keith Smart - 0 (-)*


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 10
Ike Diogu - 17
Monta Ellis - 32
*Patrick O'Bryant - 4 (-)*
Mickael Pietrus - 13
*Jason Richardson - 25 (+)*
Mario Elie - 9
Chris Mullin - 11


----------



## bbasok

Andris Biedrins - 10
Ike Diogu - 17
Monta Ellis - 32
Patrick O'Bryant - 3 (-)
Mickael Pietrus - 13
Jason Richardson - 26(+)
Mario Elie - 9
Chris Mullin - 11


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 10
Ike Diogu - 17
Monta Ellis - 33 (+)
Patrick O'Bryant - 2 (-)
Mickael Pietrus - 13
Jason Richardson - 26
Mario Elie - 9
Chris Mullin - 11


----------



## Pacers Fan

Andris Biedrins - 10
Ike Diogu - 17
Monta Ellis - 33
Patrick O'Bryant - 2
Mickael Pietrus - 14 (+)
Jason Richardson - 26
Mario Elie - 8 (-)
Chris Mullin - 11


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 10
Ike Diogu - 17
Monta Ellis - 33
*Patrick O'Bryant - 1 (-)*
Mickael Pietrus - 14
*Jason Richardson - 27 (+)*
Mario Elie - 8
Chris Mullin - 11


----------



## bruindre

*Andris Biedrins - 11* (+)
Ike Diogu - 17
Monta Ellis - 33
*Patrick O'Bryant - 0 * (-)
Mickael Pietrus - 14
Jason Richardson - 27 
Mario Elie - 8
Chris Mullin - 11

R.I.P. POB


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 11 
Ike Diogu - 17
Monta Ellis - 34 (+)
Mickael Pietrus - 14
Jason Richardson - 27 
Mario Elie - 7 (-)
Chris Mullin - 11


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 11 
Ike Diogu - 17
Monta Ellis - 35 (+)
Mickael Pietrus - 14
Jason Richardson - 27 
Mario Elie - 6 (-)
Chris Mullin - 11


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 11
Ike Diogu - 17
Monta Ellis - 35
Mickael Pietrus - 14
*Jason Richardson - 28 (+)*
Mario Elie - 6
*Chris Mullin - 10 (-)*


----------



## bbasok

Andris Biedrins - 11
Ike Diogu - 17
Monta Ellis - 35
Mickael Pietrus - 14
*Jason Richardson - 29 (+)
Mario Elie - 5(-)*
Chris Mullin - 10


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 11
Ike Diogu - 17
Monta Ellis - 35
Mickael Pietrus - 14
*Jason Richardson - 30 (+)*
Mario Elie - 5
*Chris Mullin - 9 (-)*


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 11
Ike Diogu - 17
Monta Ellis - 36 (+)
Mickael Pietrus - 14
Jason Richardson - 30 
Mario Elie - 4 (-)
Chris Mullin - 9


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 11
Ike Diogu - 17
Monta Ellis - 36
Mickael Pietrus - 14
*Jason Richardson - 31 (+)*
Mario Elie - 4
*Chris Mullin - 8 (-)*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Andris Biedrins - 11
Ike Diogu - 18 (+)
Monta Ellis - 36
Mickael Pietrus - 14
Jason Richardson - 31
Mario Elie - 3 (-)
Chris Mullin - 8


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 11
Ike Diogu - 18 
Monta Ellis - 37 (+)
Mickael Pietrus - 14
Jason Richardson - 31
Mario Elie - 2 (-)
Chris Mullin - 8


----------



## qross1fan

Andris Biedrins - 11
*Ike Diogu - 19 [+]*
Monta Ellis - 37 
Mickael Pietrus - 14
Jason Richardson - 31
*Mario Elie - 1 [-]*
Chris Mullin - 8


----------



## bruindre

Andris Biedrins - 11
Ike Diogu - 19 
Monta Ellis - 37 
*Mickael Pietrus - 13* (-)
Jason Richardson - 31
*Mario Elie - 2* (+)
Chris Mullin - 8

Mario....could be our next H.C...why the hate?


----------



## Pacers Fan

Andris Biedrins - 11
Ike Diogu - 19
Monta Ellis - 37
Mickael Pietrus - 14 (+)
Jason Richardson - 31
Mario Elie - 1 (-)
Chris Mullin - 8


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 11
Ike Diogu - 19
Monta Ellis - 38 (+)
Mickael Pietrus - 15 
Jason Richardson - 31
Chris Mullin - 8


bye bye mario


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 11
Ike Diogu - 19
Monta Ellis - 39 (+)
Mickael Pietrus - 15 
Jason Richardson - 31
Chris Mullin - 7 (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 11
Ike Diogu - 19
Monta Ellis - 40 (+)
Mickael Pietrus - 15 
Jason Richardson - 31
Chris Mullin - 6 (-)


----------



## bruindre

Andris Biedrins - 11
Ike Diogu - 19
Monta Ellis - 40 
*Mickael Pietrus - 14* (-)
*Jason Richardson - 32* (+)
Chris Mullin - 6


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Andris Biedrins - 10 (-)*
Ike Diogu - 19
Monta Ellis - 40 
Mickael Pietrus - 14
Jason Richardson - 32
*Chris Mullin - 7 (+)*


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 10
Ike Diogu - 19
Monta Ellis - 40
*Mickael Pietrus - 13 (-)
Jason Richardson - 33 (+)*
Chris Mullin - 7


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Andris Biedrins - 9 (-)*
Ike Diogu - 19
Monta Ellis - 40
Mickael Pietrus - 13 
Jason Richardson - 33 
*Chris Mullin + 8*


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 9 
Ike Diogu - 19
Monta Ellis - 41 (+)
Mickael Pietrus - 13 
Jason Richardson - 32 (-) 
Chris Mullin - 8


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 9
Ike Diogu - 19
Monta Ellis - 41
*Mickael Pietrus - 12 (-)
Jason Richardson - 33 (+)*
Chris Mullin - 8


----------



## qross1fan

Andris Biedrins - 9
*Ike Diogu - 20 [+]
Monta Ellis - 40 [-]*
Mickael Pietrus - 12 
Jason Richardson - 33 
Chris Mullin - 8


----------



## bruindre

*Andris Biedrins - 10* (+)
Ike Diogu - 20 
Monta Ellis - 40 
*Mickael Pietrus - 11 * (-) 
Jason Richardson - 33 
Chris Mullin - 8


----------



## Pacers Fan

Andris Biedrins - 10
Ike Diogu - 20
Monta Ellis - 39 (-)
Mickael Pietrus - 12 (+)
Jason Richardson - 33
Chris Mullin - 8


----------



## Shady*

Andris Biedrins - 10
Ike Diogu - 20*
Monta Ellis - 38 (-)
Mickael Pietrus - 13 (+)*
Jason Richardson - 33
Chris Mullin - 8


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 10
Ike Diogu - 20
Monta Ellis - 39 (+)
Mickael Pietrus - 12 (-)
Jason Richardson - 33
Chris Mullin - 8


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Andris Biedrins - 9 (-)*
Ike Diogu - 20
Monta Ellis - 39 
Mickael Pietrus - 12 
Jason Richardson - 33
*Chris Mullin - 9 (+)*


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 9 
Ike Diogu - 20
Monta Ellis - 40 (+)
Mickael Pietrus - 12 
Jason Richardson - 33
Chris Mullin - 8 (-)


----------



## bruindre

Andris Biedrins - 9 
Ike Diogu - 20
Monta Ellis - 40 
*Mickael Pietrus - 11* (-)
*Jason Richardson - 34* (+)
Chris Mullin - 8


----------



## absolutebest

Andris Biedrins - 9 
*Ike Diogu - 21 (+)
Monta Ellis - 39 (-)*
Mickael Pietrus - 11 
Jason Richardson - 34 
Chris Mullin - 8


----------



## D5

Andris Biedrins - 9 
Ike Diogu - 21 
Monta Ellis - 39
*Mickael Pietrus - 10 (-)
Jason Richardson - 35 (+)*
Chris Mullin - 8


----------



## Pacers Fan

Andris Biedrins - 9
Ike Diogu - 21
Monta Ellis - 39
Mickael Pietrus - 11 (+)
Jason Richardson - 35
Chris Mullin - 7 (-)


----------



## Shady*

Andris Biedrins - 9
Ike Diogu - 21
Monta Ellis - 39*
Mickael Pietrus - 12 (+)*
Jason Richardson - 35*
Chris Mullin - 6 (-)*


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 9
Ike Diogu - 21
Monta Ellis - 39
Mickael Pietrus - 12
*Jason Richardson - 36 (+)
Chris Mullin - 5 (-)*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Andris Biedrins - 9
Ike Diogu - 21
Monta Ellis - 39
Mickael Pietrus - 12
*Jason Richardson - 35 (-)
Chris Mullin - 6 (+)*


----------



## Yoyo

*Andris Biedrins - 8 (-)
Ike Diogu - 22 (+)*
Monta Ellis - 39
Mickael Pietrus - 12
Jason Richardson - 35
Chris Mullin - 6


----------



## absolutebest

Andris Biedrins - 8 
*Ike Diogu - 23 (+)
Monta Ellis - 38 (-)*
Mickael Pietrus - 12
Jason Richardson - 35
Chris Mullin - 6


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 8 
Ike Diogu - 23 
Monta Ellis - 39 (+)
Mickael Pietrus - 12
Jason Richardson - 35
Chris Mullin - 5 (-)


----------



## D5

Andris Biedrins - 8 
Ike Diogu - 23 
Monta Ellis - 39
*Mickael Pietrus - 11 (-)
Jason Richardson - 36 (+)*
Chris Mullin - 5


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Andris Biedrins - 7 (-) * 
Ike Diogu - 23 
*Monta Ellis - 40 (+)*
Mickael Pietrus - 11 
Jason Richardson - 36 
Chris Mullin - 5


----------



## bbasok

Andris Biedrins - 7
*Ike Diogu - 24(+)*
Monta Ellis - 40
Mickael Pietrus - 11 
Jason Richardson - 36 
*Chris Mullin - 4(-)*


----------



## Shady*

Andris Biedrins - 7*
Ike Diogu - 25 (+)*
Monta Ellis - 40
Mickael Pietrus - 11
Jason Richardson - 36*
Chris Mullin - 3 (-)*


----------



## qross1fan

Andris Biedrins - 7
Ike Diogu - 25 *
Monta Ellis - 39 [-]
Mickael Pietrus - 12 [+]*
Jason Richardson - 36
Chris Mullin - 3


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 7
Ike Diogu - 25 
Monta Ellis - 40 (+)
Mickael Pietrus - 11 (-)
Jason Richardson - 36
Chris Mullin - 3


----------



## absolutebest

Andris Biedrins - 7
*Ike Diogu - 26 (+)
Monta Ellis - 39 (-)*
Mickael Pietrus - 11 
Jason Richardson - 36
Chris Mullin - 3


----------



## bruindre

*Andris Biedrins - 8 * (+)
Ike Diogu - 26 
Monta Ellis - 39 
*Mickael Pietrus - 10* (-) 
Jason Richardson - 36
Chris Mullin - 3


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 8
Ike Diogu - 26
Monta Ellis - 39
Mickael Pietrus - 10
*Jason Richardson - 37 (+)
Chris Mullin - 2 (-)*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Andris Biedrins - 8
*Ike Diogu - 27 (+)*
Monta Ellis - 39
Mickael Pietrus - 10
Jason Richardson - 37 
*Chris Mullin - 1 (-)*


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 8
Ike Diogu - 27 
Monta Ellis - 40 (+)
Mickael Pietrus - 10
Jason Richardson - 37 
Chris Mullin - 0 (-)


----------



## qross1fan

Andris Biedrins - 8
Ike Diogu - 27
Monta Ellis - 39 *(-)*
Mickael Pietrus - 11 *(+)*
Jason Richardson - 37


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Andris Biedrins - 7 (-)*
Ike Diogu - 27
*Monta Ellis - 40 (+)*
Mickael Pietrus - 11
Jason Richardson - 37


----------



## Shady*

*Andris Biedrins - 6 (-)*
Ike Diogu - 27*
Monta Ellis - 41 (+)*
Mickael Pietrus - 11
Jason Richardson - 37


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 6 
Ike Diogu - 27
Monta Ellis - 42 (+)
Mickael Pietrus - 11
Jason Richardson - 36 (-)


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 6
Ike Diogu - 27
Monta Ellis - 42
*Mickael Pietrus - 10 (-)
Jason Richardson - 37 (+)*


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 5 (-)
Ike Diogu - 27
Monta Ellis - 43 (+)
Mickael Pietrus - 10 
Jason Richardson - 37


----------



## bruindre

Andris Biedrins - 6 (+)
Ike Diogu - 27
Monta Ellis - 43 
Mickael Pietrus - 9 (-) 
Jason Richardson - 37


----------



## Shady*

*Andris Biedrins - 7 (+)*
Ike Diogu - 27
Monta Ellis - 43*
Mickael Pietrus - 8 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 37


----------



## bruindre

*Andris Biedrins - 8 (+)*
Ike Diogu - 27
Monta Ellis - 43*
Mickael Pietrus - 7 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 37


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 8
Ike Diogu - 27
Monta Ellis - 43
*Mickael Pietrus - 6 (-)
Jason Richardson - 38 (+)*


----------



## Shady*

Andris Biedrins - 8
Ike Diogu - 27
Monta Ellis - 43
*Mickael Pietrus - 5 (-)
Jason Richardson - 39 (+)*


----------



## Yoyo

Andris Biedrins - 8
Ike Diogu - 27
Monta Ellis - 43
*Mickael Pietrus - 4 (-)
Jason Richardson - 40 (+)*


----------



## Shady*

Andris Biedrins - 8
Ike Diogu - 27
Monta Ellis - 43
*Mickael Pietrus - 3 (-)
Jason Richardson - 41 (+)*


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 8
Ike Diogu - 27
Monta Ellis - 44 (+)
Mickael Pietrus - 2 (-)
Jason Richardson - 41


----------



## qross1fan

Andris Biedrins - 8
Ike Diogu - 28 (+)
Monta Ellis - 43 (-)
Mickael Pietrus - 2
Jason Richardson - 41


----------



## D5

Andris Biedrins - 8
Ike Diogu - 28
Monta Ellis - 43
Mickael Pietrus - 1 (-)
Jason Richardson - 42 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Andris Biedrins - 8
*Ike Diogu - 29 (+)*
Monta Ellis - 43
Jason Richardson - 42 


*Mickael Pietrus - 0 (-)*


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 7 (-)
Ike Diogu - 29 
Monta Ellis - 44 (+)
Jason Richardson - 42


----------



## Yoyo

*Andris Biedrins - 6 (-)*
Ike Diogu - 29
Monta Ellis - 44
*Jason Richardson - 43 (+)*


----------



## qross1fan

Andris Biedrins - 6 
Ike Diogu - 30 *[+]*
Monta Ellis - 43 *[-]*
Jason Richardson - 43


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Andris Biedrins - 6 
*Ike Diogu - 31 [+]
Monta Ellis - 42 [-]*
Jason Richardson - 43


----------



## Shady*

Andris Biedrins - 6 
*Ike Diogu - 32 [+]
Monta Ellis - 41 [-]*
Jason Richardson - 43


----------



## qross1fan

Andris Biedrins - 6 
*Ike Diogu - 33 [+]
Monta Ellis - 40 [-]*
Jason Richardson - 43


----------



## D5

*Andris Biedrins - 5 [-]* 
Ike Diogu - 33
Monta Ellis - 40
*Jason Richardson - 44 [+]*


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 4 (-)
Ike Diogu - 33
Monta Ellis - 41 (+)
Jason Richardson - 44


----------



## qross1fan

Andris Biedrins - 4 
Ike Diogu - 34 *(+)*
Monta Ellis - 40 *(-)*
Jason Richardson - 44


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 4 
Ike Diogu - 33 (-)
Monta Ellis - 41 (+)
Jason Richardson - 44


----------



## cadarn

Andris Biedrins - 4 
Ike Diogu - 32 (-)
Monta Ellis - 42 (+)
Jason Richardson - 44


----------



## Yoyo

*Andris Biedrins - 3 (-)*
Ike Diogu - 32
Monta Ellis - 42
*Jason Richardson - 45 (+)*


----------



## absolutebest

Andris Biedrins - 3 
*Ike Diogu - 33 (+)*
Monta Ellis - 42
*Jason Richardson - 44 (-)*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Andris Biedrins - 3 
*Ike Diogu - 34 (+)*
Monta Ellis - 42
*Jason Richardson - 43 (-)*


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 3 
Ike Diogu - 34 
Monta Ellis - 43 (+)
Jason Richardson - 42 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Andris Biedrins - 3 
*Ike Diogu - 35 (+)
Monta Ellis - 42 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 42


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Andris Biedrins - 3 
*Ike Diogu - 36 (+)
Monta Ellis - 41 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 42


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 3 
Ike Diogu - 35 (-)
Monta Ellis - 42 (+)
Jason Richardson - 42


----------



## Shady*

Andris Biedrins - 3 
*Ike Diogu - 34 (-)
Monta Ellis - 43 (+)*
Jason Richardson - 42


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 3 
Ike Diogu - 33 (-)
Monta Ellis - 44 (+)
Jason Richardson - 42


----------



## TYRONE BIGGUMS

Andris Biedrins - 2 (-)
Ike Diogu - 33 
Monta Ellis - 45 (+)
Jason Richardson - 42


----------



## bootstrenf

Andris Biedrins - 1 (-)
Ike Diogu - 33 
Monta Ellis - 46 (+)
Jason Richardson - 42


----------



## Yoyo

Ike Diogu - 33
Monta Ellis - 46
*Jason Richardson - 43 (+)

Andris Biedrins - 0 (-)*


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 32 (-)
Monta Ellis - 47 (+)
Jason Richardson - 43


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 33 (+)
Monta Ellis - 46 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 43


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 34 (+)
Monta Ellis - 45 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 43


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 33 (-)
Monta Ellis - 46 (+)
Jason Richardson - 43


----------



## Dynamic™

*Ike Diogu - 32 (-)*
*Monta Ellis - 47 (+)*
Jason Richardson - 43


----------



## absolutebest

Did I go into hibernation for a few years and wake up to Monta Ellis being the best player in the NBA?

*Ike Diogu - 33 (+)
Monta Ellis - 46 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 43


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 32 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 46
*Jason Richardson - 44 (+)*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 33 (+)
Monta Ellis - 45 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 44


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 32 (-)
Monta Ellis - 46 (+)
Jason Richardson - 44


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 33 (+)
Monta Ellis - 45 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 44


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 33 
Monta Ellis - 46 (+)
Jason Richardson - 43 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 34 (+)
Monta Ellis - 45 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 43


----------



## qross1fan

Ike Diogu - 35 (+)
Monta Ellis - 44 (-)
Jason Richardson - 43


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 35 
Monta Ellis - 45 (+)
Jason Richardson - 42 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 36 (+)
Monta Ellis - 44 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 42


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 36 
Monta Ellis - 45 (+)
Jason Richardson - 41 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 37 (+)
Monta Ellis - 44 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 41


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 37 
Monta Ellis - 45 (+)
Jason Richardson - 40 (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 37 
Monta Ellis - 46 (+)
Jason Richardson - 39 (-)


----------



## Shady*

Ike Diogu - 37 *
Monta Ellis - 47 (+)
Jason Richardson - 38 (-)*


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 36 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 47
*Jason Richardson - 39 (+)*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 37 (+)
Monta Ellis - 46 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 39


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 37 
Monta Ellis - 47 (+)
Jason Richardson - 38 (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 37 
Monta Ellis - 48 (+)
Jason Richardson - 37 (-)


----------



## D5

Ike Diogu - 37 (-)
Monta Ellis - 48
Jason Richardson - 38 (+)


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 36 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 48
*Jason Richardson - 39 (+)*


----------



## D5

*Ike Diogu - 35 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 48
*Jason Richardson - 40 (+)*


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 35 
Monta Ellis - 49 (+)
Jason Richardson - 39 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 36 (+)
Monta Ellis - 48 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 39


----------



## D5

*Ike Diogu - 35 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 48
*Jason Richardson - 40 (+)*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 36 (+)
Monta Ellis - 47 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 40


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 36 
Monta Ellis - 48 (+)
Jason Richardson - 39 (-)


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 35 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 48
*Jason Richardson - 40 (+)*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 36 (+)
Monta Ellis - 47 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 40


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 36 
Monta Ellis - 48 (+)
Jason Richardson - 39 (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 36 
Monta Ellis - 49 (+)
Jason Richardson - 38 (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ike Diogu - 35(-)
Monta Ellis - 49 
Jason Richardson - 39 (+)


----------



## absolutebest

Ike Diogu - 35 
Monta Ellis - 48 (-)
Jason Richardson - 40 (+) 

Seriously, I want to hear why Monta Ellis, a player that averaged 18 minutes and 7 points last year, is winning Warriors Survivor.


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 35 
Monta Ellis - 49 (+)
Jason Richardson - 39 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 36 (+)
Monta Ellis - 48 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 39


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 35 (-)
Monta Ellis - 49 (+)
Jason Richardson - 39


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 36 (+)
Monta Ellis - 48 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 39


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 36 
Monta Ellis - 49 (+)
Jason Richardson - 38 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 37 (+)
Monta Ellis - 48 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 38


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ike Diogu - 37 
Monta Ellis - 47 (-)
Jason Richardson - 39 (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 37 
Monta Ellis - 48 (+)
Jason Richardson - 38 (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 37 
Monta Ellis - 49 (+)
Jason Richardson - 37 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 38 (+)
Monta Ellis - 48 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 37


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 37 (-)
Monta Ellis - 49 (+)
Jason Richardson - 37


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ike Diogu - 36 (-)
Monta Ellis - 49 
Jason Richardson - 38 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 37 (+)
Monta Ellis - 48 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 38


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 36 (-)
Monta Ellis - 49 (+)
Jason Richardson - 38


----------



## jamesblair23

Ike Diogu - 37 (+)
Monta Ellis - 49 
Jason Richardson - 37 (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 37 
Monta Ellis - 50 (+) 
Jason Richardson - 36 (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 37 
Monta Ellis - 51 (+) 
Jason Richardson - 35 (-)


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 36 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 51
*Jason Richardson - 36 (+)*


----------



## Dynamic™

*Ike Diogu - 35 (-)*
*Monta Ellis - 52 (+)*
Jason Richardson - 36


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 36 (+)
Monta Ellis - 51 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 36


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 37 (+)
Monta Ellis - 50 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 36


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 38 (+)
Monta Ellis - 49 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 36


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 37 (-)
Monta Ellis - 50 (+)
Jason Richardson - 36


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ike Diogu - 36 (-)
Monta Ellis - 50 
Jason Richardson - 37 (+)


----------



## NOBLE

Ike Diogu - 35 (-)
Monta Ellis - 50 
Jason Richardson - 38 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 36 (+)
Monta Ellis - 49 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 38


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 35 (-)
Monta Ellis - 50 (+)
Jason Richardson - 38


----------



## NOBLE

Ike Diogu - 34 (-)
Monta Ellis - 51 (+)
Jason Richardson - 38


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Ike Diogu - 35 (+)
Monta Ellis - 50 (-)
Jason Richardson - 38


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 34 (-)
Monta Ellis - 51 (+)
Jason Richardson - 38


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 33 (-)
Monta Ellis - 52 (+)
Jason Richardson - 38


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 32 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 52
*Jason Richardson - 39 (+)*


----------



## Shady*

*Ike Diogu - 31 (-)
Monta Ellis - 52
Jason Richardson - 40 (+)*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 32 (+)
Monta Ellis - 51 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 40


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 32 
Monta Ellis - 52 (+)
Jason Richardson - 39 (-)


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 31 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 52
*Jason Richardson - 40 (+)*


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 31 
Monta Ellis - 53 (+)
Jason Richardson - 39 (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ike Diogu - 30 (-)
Monta Ellis - 53 
Jason Richardson - 40 (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 30 
Monta Ellis - 54 (+) 
Jason Richardson - 39 (-)


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 29 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 54
*Jason Richardson - 40 (+)*


----------



## jamesblair23

Ike Diogu - 28 (-)
Monta Ellis - 55 (+)
Jason Richardson - 40


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 27 (-)
Monta Ellis - 56 (+)
Jason Richardson - 40


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 26 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 56 
*Jason Richardson - 41 (+)*


----------



## bruindre

*Ike Diogu - 25* (-) 
Monta Ellis - 56 
*Jason Richardson - 42 * (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ike Diogu - 24 (-) 
Monta Ellis - 56 
Jason Richardson - 43 (+)


----------



## qross1fan

Ike Diogu - 25 (+)
Monta Ellis - 55 (-)
Jason Richardson - 43


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 24 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 55
*Jason Richardson - 44 (+)*


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 23 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 55
*Jason Richardson - 45 (+)*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 24 (+)
Monta Ellis - 54 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 45


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 24 
Monta Ellis - 55 (+)
Jason Richardson - 44 (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 24 
Monta Ellis - 56 (+)
Jason Richardson - 43 (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 24 
Monta Ellis - 57 (+)
Jason Richardson - 42 (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 24 
Monta Ellis - 58 (+)
Jason Richardson - 41 (-)


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 23 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 58
*Jason Richardson - 42 (+)*


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 22 (-)
Monta Ellis - 59 (+)
Jason Richardson - 42


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 21 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 59
*Jason Richardson - 43 (+)*


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 20 (-)
Monta Ellis - 60 (+)
Jason Richardson - 43


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 19 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 60 
*Jason Richardson - 44 (+)*


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 18 (-)
Monta Ellis - 61 (+)
Jason Richardson - 44


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 17 (-)
Monta Ellis - 62 (+)
Jason Richardson - 44


----------



## qross1fan

Ike Diogu - 17 
Monta Ellis - 61 (-)
Jason Richardson - 45 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 18 (+)
Monta Ellis - 60 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 45


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 17 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 60
*Jason Richardson - 46 (+)*


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 16 (-)
Monta Ellis - 61 (+)
Jason Richardson - 46


----------



## bruindre

Geez, I'm finding it hard to vote against any of these three players. That being said...

*Ike Diogu - 15* (-)
Monta Ellis - 61 
*Jason Richardson - 47* (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

welcome back to warrior survivor.

been getting stale. the only regular posters in recent days has been bootstrenf, yoyo, todd, and occasionally qross1fan.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 16 (+)
Monta Ellis - 60 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 47


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 15 (-)
Monta Ellis - 61 (+)
Jason Richardson - 47


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 14 (-)
Monta Ellis - 62 (+)
Jason Richardson - 47


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 13 (-)
Monta Ellis - 63 (+)
Jason Richardson - 47


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 14 (+)
Monta Ellis - 62 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 47


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 13 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 62
*Jason Richardson - 48 (+)*


----------



## D5

*Ike Diogu - 12 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 62
*Jason Richardson - 49 (+)*


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 11 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 62
*Jason Richardson - 50 (+)*


----------



## qross1fan

Ike Diogu - 11 
Monta Ellis - 61 (-)
Jason Richardson - 51 (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Ike Diogu - 10* (-) 
Monta Ellis - 61 
*Jason Richardson - 51* (+)


----------



## Weasel

Ike Diogu - 11 (+)
Monta Ellis - 61
Jason Richardson - 50 (-)


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Ike Diogu - 10 (-)
Monta Ellis - 61
Jason Richardson - 51 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 11 (+)
Monta Ellis - 60 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 51


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 11 (-)
Monta Ellis - 63 (+)
Jason Richardson - 49


----------



## dk1115

Diogu - 10 (-)
Monta Ellis - 64 (+)
Jason Richardson - 49


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Diogu - 11 (+)
Monta Ellis - 63 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 49


----------



## bootstrenf

Diogu - 10 (1)
Monta Ellis - 64 (+)
Jason Richardson - 49


----------



## bootstrenf

Diogu - 9 (-)
Monta Ellis - 65 (+)
Jason Richardson - 49


----------



## qross1fan

Diogu - 9 
Monta Ellis - 64 (-)
Jason Richardson - 50 (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

Diogu - 8 (-) 
Monta Ellis - 65 (+)
Jason Richardson - 50


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Diogu - 9 (+) 
Monta Ellis - 64 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 50


----------



## Weasel

Diogu - 10 (+)
Monta Ellis - 64 
Jason Richardson - 49 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Diogu - 11 (+)
Monta Ellis - 63 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 49


----------



## Yoyo

Ike Diogu - 10 (-)
Monta Ellis - 63
Jason Richardson - 50 (+)


----------



## qross1fan

Ike Diogu - 10 
Monta Ellis - 62 (-)
Jason Richardson - 51 (+)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Ike Diogu - 10
Monta Ellis - 61 (-)
Jason Richardson - 52 (+)


----------



## Yoyo

Ike Diogu - 10
*Monta Ellis - 60 (-)
Jason Richardson - 53 (+)*


----------



## crazyfan

Ike Diogu - 10
*Monta Ellis - 59 (-)
Jason Richardson - 54(+)*


----------



## Yoyo

Ike Diogu - 10
*Monta Ellis - 58 (-)
Jason Richardson - 55 (+)*


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 9 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 58
*Jason Richardson - 56 (+)*


----------



## qross1fan

Ike Diogu - 10 (+)
Monta Ellis - 57 (-)
Jason Richardson - 56


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 11 (+)
Monta Ellis - 56 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 56


----------



## D5

*Ike Diogu - 10 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 56
*Jason Richardson - 57 (+)*


----------



## Shady*

*Ike Diogu - 9 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 56*
Jason Richardson - 58 (+)*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 10 (+)
Monta Ellis - 55 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 58


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 11 (+)
Monta Ellis - 54 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 58


----------



## Yoyo

Ike Diogu - 11
*Monta Ellis - 53 (-)
Jason Richardson - 59 (+)*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 12 (+)
Monta Ellis - 52 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 59


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 12 
Monta Ellis - 53 (+)
Jason Richardson - 58 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 13 (+)
Monta Ellis - 52 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 58


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 13 
Monta Ellis - 53 (+)
Jason Richardson - 57 (-)


----------



## Yoyo

Ike Diogu - 13
*Monta Ellis - 52 (-)
Jason Richardson - 58 (+)*


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 13
Monta Ellis - 53 (+)
Jason Richardson - 57 (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ike Diogu - 13
Monta Ellis - 52 (-)
Jason Richardson - 58 (+)


----------



## Yoyo

Ike Diogu - 13
*Monta Ellis - 51 (-)
Jason Richardson - 59 (+)*


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 13
Monta Ellis - 52 (+)
Jason Richardson - 58 (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 13
Monta Ellis - 53 (+)
Jason Richardson - 57 (-)


----------



## Yoyo

Ike Diogu - 13
*Monta Ellis - 52 (-)
Jason Richardson - 58 (+)*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 14 (+)
Monta Ellis - 51 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 58


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 14 
Monta Ellis - 52 (+)
Jason Richardson - 57 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 15 (+)
Monta Ellis - 51 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 57


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 16 (+)
Monta Ellis - 50 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 57


----------



## bci3434

Ike Diogu - 15 (-)
Monta Ellis - 50 
Jason Richardson - 58 (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 15
Monta Ellis - 51 (+) 
Jason Richardson - 57 (-)


----------



## Yoyo

Ike Diogu - 15
Monta Ellis - 50 (-)
Jason Richardson - 58 (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ike Diogu - 14 (-)
Monta Ellis - 50 
Jason Richardson - 59 (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 14 
Monta Ellis - 51 (+)
Jason Richardson - 58 (-)


----------



## Yoyo

Ike Diogu - 14
*Monta Ellis - 50 (-)
Jason Richardson - 59 (+)*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 15 (+)
Monta Ellis - 49 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 59


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 15 
Monta Ellis - 50 (+)
Jason Richardson - 58 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 16 (+)
Monta Ellis - 49 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 58


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 16 
Monta Ellis - 50 (+)
Jason Richardson - 57 (-)


----------



## Dean the Master

Since bruindre participated in Houston's Survivor, I would join Warriors'. 
*
Ike Diogu - 15 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 50 
*Jason Richardson - 58 (+)*


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 15 
Monta Ellis - 51 (+) 
Jason Richardson - 57 (-)


----------



## qross1fan

Ike Diogu - 16 (+)
Monta Ellis - 50 (-)
Jason Richardson - 57


----------



## Yoyo

Ike Diogu - 16
*Monta Ellis - 49 (-)
Jason Richardson - 58 (+)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ike Diogu - 16
Monta Ellis - 48 (-)
Jason Richardson - 59 (+)


----------



## Shady*

Ike Diogu - 16*
Monta Ellis - 47 (-)
Jason Richardson - 60 (+)*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 17 (+)
Monta Ellis - 46 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 60


----------



## crazyfan

*Ike Diogu - 18 (+)
Monta Ellis - 45 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 60


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 18 
Monta Ellis - 46 (+)
Jason Richardson - 59 (-)


----------



## bruindre

*Ike Diogu - 17* (-) 
Monta Ellis - 46 
*Jason Richardson - 60 * (+)


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 16 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 46
*Jason Richardson - 61 (+)*


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 16 
Monta Ellis - 47 (+)
Jason Richardson - 60 (-)


----------



## Yoyo

Ike Diogu - 16
*Monta Ellis - 46 (-)
Jason Richardson - 61 (+)*


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 16
Monta Ellis - 47 (+)
Jason Richardson - 60 (-)


----------



## bruindre

*Ike Diogu - 15* (-)
Monta Ellis - 47 
*Jason Richardson - 61 * (+)


----------



## crazyfan

*Ike Diogu - 16 (+)*
Monta Ellis - 47 
*Jason Richardson - 60(-)*


----------



## bruindre

*Ike Diogu - 15* (-)
Monta Ellis - 47 
*Jason Richardson - 61 * (+)


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 14 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 47
*Jason Richardson - 62 (+)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ike Diogu - 13 (-)
Monta Ellis - 47
Jason Richardson - 63 (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Ike Diogu - 12* (-)
Monta Ellis - 47
*Jason Richardson - 64* (+)


----------



## crazyfan

*Ike Diogu - 13 (+)*
Monta Ellis - 47
*Jason Richardson - 63 (-)*


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 12 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 47
*Jason Richardson - 64 (+)*


----------



## bootstrenf

Ike Diogu - 12 
Monta Ellis - 48 (+)
Jason Richardson - 63 (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ike Diogu - 11 (-)
Monta Ellis - 48 
Jason Richardson - 64 (+)


----------



## Yoyo

Ike Diogu - 10 (-)
Monta Ellis - 48
Jason Richardson - 65 (+)


----------



## X-Factor

Ike Diogu - 9 (-)
Monta Ellis - 49 (+)
Jason Richardson - 65


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 8 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 49
*Jason Richardson - 66 (+)*


----------



## crazyfan

*Ike Diogu - 9 (+)
Monta Ellis - 48(-)*
Jason Richardson - 66


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 10 (+)
Monta Ellis - 47 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 66


----------



## qross1fan

Ike Diogu - 11 (+)
Monta Ellis - 46 (-)
Jason Richardson - 66


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ike Diogu - 10 (-)
Monta Ellis - 46 
Jason Richardson - 67 (+)


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 9 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 46
*Jason Richardson - 68 (+)*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 10 (+)
Monta Ellis - 45 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 68


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 9 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 45
*Jason Richardson - 69 (+)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ike Diogu - 8 (-)
Monta Ellis - 45
Jason Richardson - 70 (+)


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 7 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 45
*Jason Richardson - 71 (+)*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 8 (+)
Monta Ellis - 44 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 71


----------



## crazyfan

*Ike Diogu - 9 (+)*
Monta Ellis - 44 
*Jason Richardson - 70 (-)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Ike Diogu - 8 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 44 
*Jason Richardson - 71 (+)*


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 7 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 44
*Jason Richardson - 72 (+)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ike Diogu - 6 (-)
Monta Ellis - 44
Jason Richardson - 73 (+)


----------



## qross1fan

Ike Diogu - 7 (+)
Monta Ellis - 43(-)
Jason Richardson - 73


----------



## Yoyo

On page 17 it was:



> Ike Diogu - 17
> Monta Ellis - 62
> Jason Richardson - 44


Wow have things changed.

*Ike Diogu - 6 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 43
*Jason Richardson - 74 (+)*


----------



## crazyfan

*Ike Diogu - 7 (+)*
Monta Ellis - 43
*Jason Richardson - 73 (-)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ike Diogu - 6 (-)
Monta Ellis - 43
Jason Richardson - 74 (+)


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 5 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 43
*Jason Richardson - 75 (+)*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 6 (+)
Monta Ellis - 42 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 75


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ike Diogu - 5 (-)
Monta Ellis - 42 
Jason Richardson - 76 (+)


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 4 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 42
*Jason Richardson - 77 (+)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ike Diogu - 3 (-)
Monta Ellis - 42
Jason Richardson - 78 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 4 (+)
Monta Ellis - 41 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 78


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 3 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 41
*Jason Richardson - 79 (+)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ike Diogu - 2 (-)
Monta Ellis - 41
Jason Richardson - 80 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 3 (+)
Monta Ellis - 40 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 80


----------



## qross1fan

Ike Diogu - 4 (+)
Monta Ellis - 39 (-)
Jason Richardson - 80


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 3 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 39
*Jason Richardson - 81 (+)*


----------



## qross1fan

Ike Diogu - 4 (+)
Monta Ellis - 38 (-)
Jason Richardson - 81


----------



## crazyfan

Ike Diogu - 4 
*Monta Ellis - 39 (+)
Jason Richardson - 80 (-)*


----------



## Yoyo

Wrong page crazy. :biggrin: 

*Ike Diogu - 3 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 39
*Jason Richardson - 81 (+)*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 4 (+)
Monta Ellis - 38 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 81


----------



## crazyfan

Ike Diogu - 4 
*Monta Ellis - 38 (+)
Jason Richardson - 80 (-)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ike Diogu - 3 (-)
Monta Ellis - 39 (+)
Jason Richardson - 80


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 4 (+)
Monta Ellis - 38 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 80


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 5 (+)
Monta Ellis - 37 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 80


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 4 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 37
*Jason Richardson - 81 (+)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ike Diogu - 3 (-)
Monta Ellis - 38 (+)
Jason Richardson - 81


----------



## X-Factor

Ike Diogu - 2 (-)
Monta Ellis - 38 
Jason Richardson - 82 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Ike Diogu - 3 (+)
Monta Ellis - 37 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 82


----------



## Yoyo

*Ike Diogu - 2 (-)*
Monta Ellis - 37
*Jason Richardson - 83 (+)*


----------



## NJ+VC

Ike Diogu - 1 (-)
Monta Ellis - 38 (+)
Jason Richardson - 83


----------



## qross1fan

Ike Diogu - 2 (+)
Monta Ellis - 37 (-)
Jason Richardson - 83

Ike will survive!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ike Diogu - 1 (-)
Monta Ellis - 38 (+)
Jason Richardson - 83


----------



## qross1fan

Ike Diogu - 2 (+)
Monta Ellis - 37 (-)
Jason Richardson - 83


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ike Diogu - 1 (-)
Monta Ellis - 37 
Jason Richardson - 84 (+)


----------



## crazyfan

Ike Diogu - 1 
*Monta Ellis - 38 (+) 
Jason Richardson - 83 (-)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Monta Ellis - 39 (+) * 
Jason Richardson - 83

*Ike Diogu - 0 (-) OUT*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

wade2shaq said:


> *Ike Diogu - 0 (-) OUT*


  

Monta Ellis - 38 (-)
Jason Richardson - 84 (+)


----------



## Yoyo

Monta Ellis - 37 (-)
Jason Richardson - 85 (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

Monta Ellis - 38 (+)
Jason Richardson - 84 (-)


----------



## Yoyo

Monta Ellis - 37 (-)
Jason Richardson - 85 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 36 (-)
Jason Richardson - 86 (+)


----------



## X-Factor

Monta Ellis - 35 (-)
Jason Richardson - 87 (+)


----------



## crazyfan

Monta Ellis - 34 (-)
Jason Richardson - 88 (+)


----------



## Yoyo

Monta Ellis - 33 (-)
Jason Richardson - 89 (+)


----------



## qross1fan

Monta Ellis - 32 (-)
Jason Richardson - 90 (+)


----------



## Saint Baller

Monta Ellis - 31 (-)
Jason Richardson - 91 (+)


----------



## Dynamic™

*Monta Ellis - 30 (-) * 
Jason Richardson - 92 (+)


----------



## Dean the Master

Monta Ellis - 31 (+)
Jason Richardson - 91 (-)

This will take forever, lol.


----------



## Yoyo

Not as long as it took for Ike to get knocked off.

Monta Ellis - 30 (-)
Jason Richardson - 92 (+)


----------



## jamesblair23

Monta Ellis - 29 (-)
Jason Richardson - 93 (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Monta Ellis - 28 (-)
Jason Richardson - 94 (+)


----------



## crazyfan

Monta Ellis - 29 (+)
Jason Richardson - 93 (-)


----------



## Yoyo

Monta Ellis - 28 (-)
Jason Richardson - 94 (+)


----------



## Saint Baller

Monta Ellis - 27 (-)
Jason Richardson - 95 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 26 (-)
Jason Richardson - 96 (+)


----------



## X-Factor

Monta Ellis - 25 (-)
Jason Richardson - 97 (+)


----------



## Yoyo

Monta Ellis - 24 (-)
Jason Richardson - 98 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 23 (-)
Jason Richardson - 99 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 22 (-)
Jason Richardson - 100 (+)


----------



## Dynamic™

*Monta Ellis - 21 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 101 (+)


----------



## Saint Baller

*Monta Ellis - 20 (-)*
Jason Richardson - 102 (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Monta Ellis - 19 (-)
Jason Richardson - 103 (+)


----------



## PFortyy

Monta Ellis - 18 (-)
Jason Richardson - 104 (+)


----------



## Shady*

*Monta Ellis - 17 (-)
Jason Richardson - 105 (+)*


----------



## X-Factor

Monta Ellis - 16 (-)
Jason Richardson - 106 (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

Monta Ellis - 17 (+)
Jason Richardson - 105 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 16 (-)
Jason Richardson - 106 (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Monta Ellis - 15 (-)
Jason Richardson - 107 (+)


----------



## Yoyo

*Monta Ellis - 14 (-)
Jason Richardson - 108 (+)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Monta Ellis - 13 (-)
Jason Richardson - 109 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 12 (-)
Jason Richardson - 110 (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

Monta Ellis - 11 (-)
Jason Richardson - 111 (+)


----------



## X-Factor

Monta Ellis - 10 (-)
Jason Richardson - 112 (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Monta Ellis - 9 (-)
Jason Richardson - 113 (+)


----------



## crazyfan

Monta Ellis - 10 (+)
Jason Richardson - 112 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 9 (-)
Jason Richardson - 113 (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Monta Ellis - 8 (-)
Jason Richardson - 114 (+)


----------



## bruindre

I think I see where this one is going....


----------



## bootstrenf

Monta Ellis - 7 (-)
Jason Richardson - 115 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 6 (-)
Jason Richardson - 116 (+)


----------



## cpawfan

Monta Ellis - 7 (+)
Jason Richardson - 115 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 6 (-)
Jason Richardson - 116 (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

Monta Ellis - 5 (-)
Jason Richardson - 117 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 4 (-)
Jason Richardson - 118 (+)


----------



## Saint Baller

Monta Ellis - 3 (-)
Jason Richardson - 119 (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Monta Ellis - 2 (-)
Jason Richardson - 120 (+)


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Monta Ellis - 1 (-)
Jason Richardson - 121 (+)


----------



## bruindre

Till the end, Monta.

Monta Ellis - 2 (+)
Jason Richardson - 120 (-)


----------



## Yoyo

Alright, enough trying to beat Monta now (J-Rich is my favorite, Monta is 2nd). Time to give Monta a fighting chance for...who knows how long.

Monta Ellis - 3 (+)
Jason Richardson - 119 (-)

You wanna join me, bootstrenf?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Monta Ellis - 4 (+)
Jason Richardson - 118 (-)


----------



## crazyfan

Monta Ellis - 5 (+)
Jason Richardson - 117 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 4 (-)
Jason Richardson - 118 (+)

Someone has to play the bad guy, right? :biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf

Monta Ellis - 5 (+)
Jason Richardson - 117 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 4 (-)
Jason Richardson - 118 (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Monta Ellis - 5 (+)
Jason Richardson - 117 (-)


----------



## Yoyo

Monta Ellis - 6 (+)
Jason Richardson - 116 (-)


----------



## cpawfan

Monta Ellis - 7 (+)
Jason Richardson - 115 (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

Monta Ellis - 8 (+)
Jason Richardson - 114 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 7 (-)
Jason Richardson - 115 (+)


----------



## cpawfan

Monta Ellis - 8 (+)
Jason Richardson - 114 (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

Monta Ellis - 9 (+)
Jason Richardson - 113 (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Monta Ellis - 10 (+)
Jason Richardson - 112 (-)


----------



## NJ+VC

Monta Ellis- 11 (+)
Jason Richardson -111 (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

Monta Ellis- 12 (+)
Jason Richardson -110 (-)


----------



## Dynamic™

*Monta Ellis- 11 (-)*
Jason Richardson -111 (+)


----------



## X-Factor

Monta Ellis- 10 (-)
Jason Richardson -112 (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Monta Ellis- 11 (+)
Jason Richardson -111 (-)


----------



## qross1fan

Monta Ellis- 10 (-)
Jason Richardson -112 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis- 9 (-)
Jason Richardson -113 (+)


----------



## Yoyo

Monta Ellis - 10 (+)
Jason Richardson - 112 (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Monta Ellis - 11 (+)
Jason Richardson - 111 (-)


----------



## crazyfan

Monta Ellis - 10 (-)
Jason Richardson - 115 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

taking crazys as one point

Monta Ellis - 9 (-)
Jason Richardson - 113 (+)


----------



## crazyfan

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> taking crazys as one point
> 
> Monta Ellis - 9 (-)
> Jason Richardson - 113 (+)




Oh sorry, I've fixed it.


Anyway,

Monta Ellis - 8 (-)
Jason Richardson - 114 (+)


----------



## cpawfan

Monta Ellis - 9 (+)
Jason Richardson - 113 (-)


----------



## cpawfan

Monta Ellis - 10 (+)
Jason Richardson - 112 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 9 (-)
Jason Richardson - 113 (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Monta Ellis - 8 (-)
Jason Richardson - 114 (+)


----------



## cpawfan

Monta Ellis - 9 (+)
Jason Richardson - 113 (-)


----------



## Yoyo

Monta Ellis - 10 (+)
Jason Richardson - 112 (-)


----------



## cpawfan

Monta Ellis - 11 (+)
Jason Richardson - 111 (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Monta Ellis - 12 (+)
Jason Richardson - 110 (-)


----------



## Yoyo

Monta Ellis - 13 (+)
Jason Richardson - 109 (-)


----------



## bruindre

oh ****....don't call it a comeback!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 12 (-)
Jason Richardson - 110 (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Monta Ellis - 13 (+)
Jason Richardson - 109 (-)


----------



## cpawfan

Monta Ellis - 14 (+)
Jason Richardson - 108 (-)


----------



## Yoyo

bruindre said:


> oh ****....don't call it a comeback!


J-Rich will be fine. I just wanted to lengthen this a bit. 

Monta Ellis - 15 (+)
Jason Richardson - 107 (-)


----------



## cpawfan

Monta Ellis - 16 (+)
Jason Richardson - 106 (-)

Monta, Monta, Monta, Monta


----------



## crazyfan

Monta Ellis - 15 (-)
Jason Richardson - 107 (+)



Stop delaying the game!


----------



## Yoyo

Why? It's fun. :biggrin:

It's not like there's any other game on the Warriors board.

Monta Ellis - 16 (+)
Jason Richardson - 106 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 15 (-)
Jason Richardson - 107 (+)


----------



## Yoyo

Monta Ellis - 16 (+)
Jason Richardson - 106 (-)


----------



## cpawfan

Monta Ellis - 17 (+)
Jason Richardson - 105 (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Monta Ellis - 18 (+)
Jason Richardson - 104 (-)


----------



## Yoyo

Monta Ellis - 19 (+)
Jason Richardson - 103 (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Monta Ellis - 20 (+)
Jason Richardson - 102 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 19 (-)
Jason Richardson - 103 (+)


----------



## Shady*

*Monta Ellis - 18 (-)
Jason Richardson - 104 (+)*


----------



## cpawfan

Monta Ellis - 19 (+)
Jason Richardson - 103 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 18 (-)
Jason Richardson - 104 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 17 (-)
Jason Richardson - 105 (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Monta Ellis - 16 (-)
Jason Richardson - 106 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 15 (-)
Jason Richardson - 107 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 14 (-)
Jason Richardson - 108 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 13 (-)
Jason Richardson - 109 (+)


----------



## crazyfan

Monta Ellis - 13 (-)
Jason Richardson - 107 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

crazyfan...I'm not exactly sure what you went for with your vote...you have the +/-, but then didn't subtract from one and added 2 to the other...so I'll just skip it I guess.

Monta Ellis - 12 (-)
Jason Richardson - 108 (+)


----------



## bruindre

Let's count crazyfan's vote as a "-" for Monta and a "+" for J-Rich, giving us the total of:

Monta Ellis - 11 
Jason Richardson - 109


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 10 (-) 
Jason Richardson - 110 (+)


It can't be long until the Monta comeback starts again


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Monta Ellis - 9 (-) 
Jason Richardson - 111 (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

Monta Ellis - 10 (+) 
Jason Richardson - 110 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 9 (-) 
Jason Richardson - 111 (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

...


----------



## bootstrenf

Monta Ellis - 10 (+) 
Jason Richardson - 110 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 9 (-) 
Jason Richardson - 111 (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

Monta Ellis - 10 (+) 
Jason Richardson - 110 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 9 (-)
Jason Richardson - 111 (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

Monta Ellis - 10 (+) 
Jason Richardson - 110 (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Monta Ellis - 9 (-)
Jason Richardson - 111 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 8 (-)
Jason Richardson - 112 (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Monta Ellis - 7 (-)
Jason Richardson - 113 (+)

start a new one we all know whos gonna win


----------



## crazyfan

mini_iverson213 said:


> Monta Ellis - 7 (-)
> Jason Richardson - 113 (+)
> 
> start a new one we all know whos gonna win


haha, start a new one!! that's ridiculous. It's going to take ages again.


Monta Ellis - 6 (-)
Jason Richardson - 114 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 5 (-)
Jason Richardson - 115 (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Monta Ellis - 4 (-)
Jason Richardson - 116 (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

Monta Ellis - 5 (+)
Jason Richardson - 115 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 4 (-)
Jason Richardson - 116 (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Monta Ellis - 3 (-)
Jason Richardson - 117 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 2 (-)
Jason Richardson - 118 (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

Monta Ellis - 3 (+)
Jason Richardson - 117 (-)


----------



## cpawfan

Monta Ellis - 4 (+)
Jason Richardson - 116 (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Monta Ellis - 3 (-)
Jason Richardson - 117 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 2 (-)
Jason Richardson - 118 (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Monta Ellis - 1 (-)
Jason Richardson - 119 (+) 

Whos gonna finish ellis off?


----------



## bootstrenf

Monta Ellis - 2 (+)
Jason Richardson - 118 (-)


----------



## bootstrenf

Monta Ellis - 3 (+)
Jason Richardson - 117 (-)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Monta Ellis - 2 (-)
Jason Richardson - 118 (+)


----------



## Yoyo

Monta Ellis - 3 (+)
Jason Richardson - 117 (-)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Monta Ellis - 2 (-)
Jason Richardson - 118 (+)

this might take a while cuz evry1 is suddenly going for monta ellis? (or the people goin 4 j rich cant be stuffed 2 play any more)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 1 (-)
Jason Richardson - 119 (+)


----------



## bootstrenf

Monta Ellis - 2 (+)
Jason Richardson - 118 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Monta Ellis - 1 (-)
Jason Richardson - 119 (+)


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Monta Ellis - 0 (-)
Jason Richardson - 120 (+)*

Congratulations Jason Richardson. I had faith in you


----------



## crazyfan

XMATTHEWX said:


> *Monta Ellis - 0 (-)
> Jason Richardson - 120 (+)*
> 
> Congratulations Jason Richardson. I had faith in you





Great Job... another survivor game edition concluded


----------



## Yoyo

mini_iverson213 said:


> this might take a while cuz evry1 is suddenly going for monta ellis? (or the people goin 4 j rich cant be stuffed 2 play any more)


I felt like prolonging it. :biggrin:


----------



## Shady*

Yoyo said:


> I felt like prolonging it. :biggrin:


Gotta go down fighting, baby.


----------



## bruindre

Congrats to J-Rich! Now that my computer is back up and running, I can see that Monta fought the good fight. I couldn't vote against either guy. 

Thanks, Warriors fans, for participating in Warriors' Survivor!


----------

